# Actioon R/C Friday Night Oval Series



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

*Action R/C Friday Night Oval Series*

Starting the Action Oval Friday Night Oval Points Series November 21st. ​
*Classes will be Sprint car, 2WD Late Model, 4WD Late Model and Trucks only.* 
Qualifying starts at 6:30pm. Two Heats and a Feature race. Cars are open class. Sprints must run top wing. Wing may not be trimmed down in any way. 

*It will be a 6 race series, with 1 drop:*
Race 1: Nov 21st
Race 2: Nov 28th
Race 3: Dec 5th
Race 4: Dec 12th
Race 5: Dec 19th
Race 6 Dec 26th

Series winner will get $100 gift certificate, 2nd will get $50, and 3rd will get $25 for both Sprint and Late Model classes. Max Payout is with 10 total paid entries in that class at the end of the series. 
*
Points system is a 100 point system, where the winner gets 100 points, second gets 98, third gets 96, etc. TQ gets 3 bonus points.
*
Race Format (Friday points and Sunday Races):

Each car will run 3 qualifying laps. Your best of 3 laps will be used to sort the heats. We will run 5 cars max per heat. First lap starts the clock then you have 3 laps after to qualify. (This is only if we have over 10 cars for the class sign up.)

Each racer will run three (Sunday) or two (Friday) 5 minute heat races. Fastest heat race will set your place in the Feature. Heat and Feature races are a rolling start. Lead car sets the pace. Cars will drive at approximately 25% throttle around the track until they are grouped well enough to start the race. The main is 5 minutes.


www.actionrcracing.net for more information. 


Race Results:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

First night was a blast!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

i had a great time super people to race with. track is super nice.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, I am guessing your Al?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I am guessing your Al?


yep thats me. hope to make it back down just don't no when.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

We had a good 2wd late model day today, had 4 guys battling it out!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Who's planning on coming out tomorrow!?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i am with sprint a truck and a recoil but i dont hav a latemodel body for it yet its on its way tho id like to run it in latemodel but if i cant with the stock body i will wait


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

you can run it in the 4wd late model class, as that's what some of the other cars in that class use for a chassis.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Another great day of racing, thanks to all that came out. Hope to see you guys on Sunday.

Will post the points standings later today.


----------

